# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Avon SS - Galaxy Shipping

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εδώ θα ασχοληθούμε με 2 παλιές εταιρείες δεξαμενοπλοίων,σχετικές μεταξύ τους,την Αvon κ την Galaxy.

ESSO CANTERBURY I.jpgESSO CANTERBURY.jpgGOLDEN JAY (1).jpg αρχείο Dionisos

To Εsso CANTERBURY μετέπειτα GOLDEN JAY της Αvon.Tυπικό εγγλέζικο σκαρί,κατασκευής Vickers Armstrong 1954, 17543 grt - 28673 dwt.Aποκτήθηκε από την εταιρεία το 1968.


ΚΥΜΑ.jpg αρχείο Dionisos

To KYMA (ex-TRECHON) της Galaxy, σίγουρα γιαπωνέζικης προέλευσης μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 50.
Λοιπόν, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!

----------


## Ellinis

> ΚΥΜΑ.jpg αρχείο Dionisos
> 
> To KYMA (ex-TRECHON) της Galaxy, σίγουρα γιαπωνέζικης προέλευσης μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 50.
> Λοιπόν, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!


Kαι όμως γαλλιδούλα ήταν! Ναυπήγησης 1959 στα Atlantique (Penhoet-Loire) ως EDJELE για Γάλλους, κατόπιν το 1968 μετον. PETROLASA για εταιρία της Βενεζουέλας. Το 1970 μετον. σε TRECHON και το 1973 σε KYMA. Διαλύθηκε το 1978 στην Ταϊβάν.

----------


## dionisos

> Kαι όμως γαλλιδούλα ήταν! Ναυπήγησης 1959 στα Atlantique (Penhoet-Loire) ως EDJELE για Γάλλους, κατόπιν το 1968 μετον. PETROLASA για εταιρία της Βενεζουέλας. Το 1970 μετον. σε TRECHON και το 1973 σε KYMA. Διαλύθηκε το 1978 στην Ταϊβάν.


Σωστα γαλλικο σκαρι με καταπληκτικες για την εποχη του ενδιαιτησεις πληρωματος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kαι όμως γαλλιδούλα ήταν! Ναυπήγησης 1959 στα Atlantique (Penhoet-Loire) ως EDJELE για Γάλλους, κατόπιν το 1968 μετον. PETROLASA για εταιρία της Βενεζουέλας. Το 1970 μετον. σε TRECHON και το 1973 σε KYMA. Διαλύθηκε το 1978 στην Ταϊβάν.


Περισσότερα στοιχεία βρίσκεις;

----------


## Ellinis

Ριξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEORGEB.SPHIKAS EX TUKOYO MARU.jpgPISCES.jpgGOLDEN DRAKE EX BULK TRADER.jpgGOLDEN FALCON EX ELAINE.jpg

No1 GEORGE B. SPHIKAS πηγή shipspotting
Toυ 1963 από τα πρώτα με ακομοντέσιο πρύμα
Νο2 PISCES
No3 GOLDEN DRAKE πηγή fotoflite. 
Mάλλον αδελφό του ΚΕΟ, ναυάγιο αύτανδρο στον Ατλαντικό γύρω στο 1970
Νο4 GOLDEN FALCON πηγή aukevisser.nl

----------


## dionisos

Το πρωτο δεξαμενοπλοιο της Εταιρειας που αγοραστηκε απο τον Λαιμο ηταν το PENNANT EX MASTER PETER. Πηγη autovickersPENNANT EX MASTER PETER.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Αλλο ενα ειναι το GOLDEN ROBIN EX ESSO OXFORD. πηγη απο το aukevisers

GOLDEN ROBIN  EX  ESSO OXFORD.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλο ενα ειναι το GOLDEN ROBIN EX ESSO OXFORD. πηγη απο το aukevisers
> 
> GOLDEN ROBIN  EX  ESSO OXFORD.jpg


Του 1953, 28627 dwt. Yποθέτω εγγλέζικο χωρίς να το τσεκάρω.

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε Βικτωρ το ΚΕΟ ειναι αδελφο του GOLDEN DRAKE αλλα δεν ανηκε στην εταιρεια. Μια φωτογραφια του ΚΕΟ ΕΧ BULK OIL απο την καθελκυση του το 1949. πηγη autovisser

KEO EX BULK OIL-ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗ.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Εδω το BEAVER IMO 5327362 Κατασκευης 1957. Πηγη fotoflite

BEAVER.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Εδώ θα ασχοληθούμε με 2 παλιές εταιρείες δεξαμενοπλοίων,σχετικές μεταξύ τους,την Αvon κ την Galaxy.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174088Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174089Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174090 αρχείο Dionisos
> 
> To Εsso CANTERBURY μετέπειτα GOLDEN JAY της Αvon.Tυπικό εγγλέζικο σκαρί,κατασκευής Vickers Armstrong 1954, 17543 grt - 28673 dwt.Aποκτήθηκε από την εταιρεία το 1968.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174091 αρχείο Dionisos
> 
> ...


πω πω ομορφιές μπράβο σας!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πρωτο δεξαμενοπλοιο της Εταιρειας που αγοραστηκε απο τον Λαιμο ηταν το PENNANT EX MASTER PETER. Πηγη autovickersΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 174260


Xτίστηκε στις ΗΠΑ το 1954,29663 dwt παραγγελία της Orion του Γουλανδρή.'Εγινε PENNANT το 1965 κ πήγε γιά σκραπ Ισπανία το 1977.

----------


## dionisos

M/T ARIES EX BJORGSUND IMO 5045598 ετος κατασκευης 1953. Πηγη photoship

ARIES EX  BJORGSUND.jpgARIES EX BJORGSUND.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/T ARIES EX BJORGSUND IMO 5045598 ετος κατασκευης 1953. Πηγη photoship
> 
> ARIES EX  BJORGSUND.jpgARIES EX BJORGSUND.jpg


Από εκεί που ψώνιζε κ ο Μαμιδάκης.

----------


## dionisos

Αλλο εναδεξαμενοπλοιο της Εταιρειας.
ASTORIA EX SELMA DAN IMO 6408254 BUILT 1964. Πηγη shipspotting

ASTORIA - 1964.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Στην εταιρεια υπηρχε και ενα αλλο δεξαμενοπλοιο το GOLDEN EAGLE. Εκανε ταξειδια Καραιβικη -Καναδα μεταφεροντας καθαρα φορτια. Το 1971 την Πρωτοχρονια ηταν το πλοιο που εκανε ποδαρικο στο ΜΟΝΤΡΕΑΛ διακοπτοντας την κυριαρχια των Ρωσσων επι χρονια. Εαν καποιος εχει καμμια φωτογραφια μπορει να την ανεβασει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην εταιρεια υπηρχε και ενα αλλο δεξαμενοπλοιο το GOLDEN EAGLE. Εκανε ταξειδια Καραιβικη -Καναδα μεταφεροντας καθαρα φορτια. Το 1971 την Πρωτοχρονια ηταν το πλοιο που εκανε ποδαρικο στο ΜΟΝΤΡΕΑΛ διακοπτοντας την κυριαρχια των Ρωσσων επι χρονια. Εαν καποιος εχει καμμια φωτογραφια μπορει να την ανεβασει


Φαντάζομαι φίλε, το 'εχεις ψάξει στις συνήθεις πηγές. Επειδή σαν όνομα είναι ...ψύλλοι στα άχυρα,αν έχεις δώσε περισσότερα στοιχεία.

----------


## dionisos

*RIO VENTURE* EX BRANDON PRIORY IMO 5050426  DW 37977 BUILT 1960. 


Πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

*GOLDEN SWAN* IMO 5038832 DW54390 BUILT 1963  STEAM TURBINE 22400 SHP SPEED 17 KNOTS.


Πηγη shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλο εναδεξαμενοπλοιο της Εταιρειας.
> ASTORIA EX SELMA DAN IMO 6408254 BUILT 1964. Πηγη shipspotting
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174350


 K όμως αυτό το περίεργο βαπόρι με τα 2 φουγάρα (σίγουρα το ένα ψεύτικο) ήταν γιαπωνέζικο :Surprised: , η ιδέα θα ήταν του Δανού Lauritzen που το παράγγειλε στο Mitsui. 33847 grt-55000 dwt, 1 Β&W  20700 HP, 17.0 kts.
To 1976 έγινε ΑSTORIA κ το 1982 πουλήθηκε κ έγινε ASSIMI. To 1983 ύστερα από φωτιά,βούλιαξε ανατολικά του Μuscat (Oman).
Ένα από τα αδέλφια του πέρασε από τον Σούτο ως SAMOS STAR.

----------


## dionisos

*AMAZON VENTURE* IMO 7374292 BUILT 1974. 


Πηγη fotoflite. 

Εαν καποιος εχει καμμια ποιο καθαρη ας την ανεβασει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> GOLDEN SWAN IMO 5038832 DW54390 BUILT 1963  STEAM TURBINE 22400 SHP SPEED 17 KNOTS.


Bλέπω η πηγή δίνει πλήρες ιστορικό κ στοιχεία.

----------


## dionisos

*ACTIUM* EX TIBETAN IMO 6413560 DW24558.



Το πλοιο παραμενει μεχρι και σημερα ενεργο μιας και μετασκευαστηκε σε  πλοίο που βάζει σωλήνες (pipe lay crane vessel) και μετονομασθηκε *ABUZAR 1200* με Σημαια ΙΡΑΝ


Πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Εδω το GOLDEN HAWK EX HUGO HAMMAR IMO 5156531 GR 21831 KAI DW 36699. Κατασκευη 1957 στο GOTHEMBURG.

GOLDEN HAWK EX GEMINI.jpg  Πηγη photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδω το GOLDEN HAWK EX HUGO HAMMAR IMO 5156531 GR 21831 KAI DW 36699. Κατασκευη 1957 στο GOTHEMBURG.
> 
> GOLDEN HAWK EX GEMINI.jpg  Πηγη photoship


Tελικά πόσα βαπόρια πέρασαν από τις εταιρείες φίλε dionisos;

----------


## dionisos

M/T GOLDEN EAGLE EX ANGELIQUE.IMO 5143338 GROSS 15397 DW 25096 BUILT 1959 LINDHOLMENS VARY- GOTHEMBORG SWEEDEN. 

GOLDEN EAGLE EX HARRY JEFFRIES.jpgGOLDEN EAGLE EX ANGELIQUE.jpg  Πηγη fotoflite - photoship

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην εταιρεια υπηρχε και ενα αλλο δεξαμενοπλοιο το GOLDEN EAGLE. Εκανε ταξειδια Καραιβικη -Καναδα μεταφεροντας καθαρα φορτια. Το 1971 την Πρωτοχρονια ηταν το πλοιο που εκανε ποδαρικο στο ΜΟΝΤΡΕΑΛ διακοπτοντας την κυριαρχια των Ρωσσων επι χρονια. Εαν καποιος εχει καμμια φωτογραφια μπορει να την ανεβασει





> Φαντάζομαι φίλε, το 'εχεις ψάξει στις συνήθεις πηγές. Επειδή σαν όνομα είναι ...ψύλλοι στα άχυρα,αν έχεις δώσε περισσότερα στοιχεία.


Φωτογραφία και στοιχεία του υπάρχουν και εδώ εδώ

----------


## dionisos

> Φωτογραφία και στοιχεία του υπάρχουν και εδώ εδώ


 Το βαπορι σιγουρα διοτι εκανα μεσα ειχε το accomodacion πρυμα. Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι αλλο η εχει γινει μπερδεμα.

----------


## dionisos

LETICIA EX DRUZHBA NARODOV IMO6930025 BUILT1969 GDYNIA SHIPYARD GR 13229 DW 19378
LETICIA EX DRUZBA NARODOV.jpg  πηγη shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία και στοιχεία του υπάρχουν και εδώ εδώ


Όμορφες φωτό κ ενδιαφέρον site.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> LETICIA EX DRUZHBA NARODOV IMO6930025 BUILT1969 GDYNIA SHIPYARD GR 13229 DW 19378
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174490  πηγη shipspotting


Κλασικό σοβιετικό σουλούπι της εποχής με μεγάλο ακομοντέσιο κ 4 βάρκες λόγω πολυάριθων πληρωμάτων.

----------


## dionisos

OPTASIA EX TSEZAR KUNIKOV IMO 6912035 GROSS 10964 DW 16540 BUILT 1968

OPTASIA EX TSEZAR KUNIKOV.jpg  Πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

CAPRICORN EX POWDER RIVER IMO 5149837 BUILT 1943. Το 1961 με ονομα HESS BUNKER προστεθηκε κομματι αφου αφαιρεθηκε η γεφυρα και το πλοιο μεγαλωσε σε GROSS 14126 KAI DW 23363.

CAPRICORN EX POWDER RIVER.jpgCAPRICORN EX BUNKER.jpg  πηγη aukevisers

----------


## Ellinis

> CAPRICORN EX POWDER RIVER IMO 5149837 BUILT 1943. Το 1961 με ονομα HESS BUNKER προστεθηκε κομματι αφου αφαιρεθηκε η γεφυρα και το πλοιο μεγαλωσε σε GROSS 14126 KAI DW 23363.
> 
> CAPRICORN EX POWDER RIVER.jpgCAPRICORN EX BUNKER.jpg  πηγη aukevisers


Aπό τις ενδιαφέρουσες μετασκευές ενός τύπου Τ2 δεξαμενόπλοιου. Και το πλήρες ιστορικό του:



> built as *Powder River*  and completed September 1943 by the Alabama Drydock and Shipbuilding  Company, Mobile, Alabama, Yard number 256, for U.M.S.C., as No. 540, O/N  243804.
> 1948 Sold to Independent Tankships, Inc., Wilmington, Del. [American Independent Oil Co., San Francisco] retaining her name.
> 1955 Sold to Hess Tankship Co., Wilmington, Del. [Hess, Inc., Perth Amboy, N.J.] and renamed *Hess Bunker.* 
> 1961 “Jumboised” by Bethlehem Steel  Co., SB. Div., Sparrow's Point, Md., fitted at Bethlehem Steel, Key  Highway Yard, Baltimore. Resulting vessel 14,126 GRT, 585.9' x 75.3',  delivered. 10/1961 “all aft”.
> 1977 Sold to Kingston Shipping Co.,  Inc., Wilmington, Del. [Avon SS. Co., Inc., Lake Success, N.Y. later  Apex Marine Corp.] Renamed *Bunker*. Later that year renamed *Capricorn*, same owner.
> Broken up at Kaohsiung 1984 by Chyeh Sheng Fuat Steel & Iron Works, Ltd.,
> arrived 5.9.1984 in tow, work began 25.9.1984. 
> πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> CAPRICORN EX POWDER RIVER IMO 5149837 BUILT 1943. Το 1961 με ονομα HESS BUNKER προστεθηκε κομματι αφου αφαιρεθηκε η γεφυρα και το πλοιο μεγαλωσε σε GROSS 14126 KAI DW 23363.
> 
> CAPRICORN EX POWDER RIVER.jpgCAPRICORN EX BUNKER.jpg  πηγη aukevisers


Eκπληκτική μεταμόρφωση ενός Τ2 γιά να ανταποκριθεί στις ανάγκες της εποχής.Τα αμερικάνικα ναυπηγεία ήταν τότε στις δόξες τους.

----------


## dionisos

S/T ARISTON EX TIGRIS EX ESSO FRANCE IMO 5107401 BUILT 1955 ST. NAZAIRE FRANCE. GROS 22890 DW36862. STEAM TURBINE 17850 SHP SPEED 17.5 KNOTS

ARISTON EX ESSO FRANCE.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι ωραίο βαπόρι!

----------


## Ellinis

> S/T ARISTON EX TIGRIS EX ESSO FRANCE IMO 5107401 BUILT 1955 ST. NAZAIRE FRANCE. GROS 22890 DW36862. STEAM TURBINE 17850 SHP SPEED 17.5 KNOTS
> 
> ARISTON EX ESSO FRANCE.jpg


Με πανέμορφο καθρέφτη! Δυστυχώς δεν ταξίδεψε πολύ. Τέτοιες μέρες πριν 40 χρόνια ακριβώς βρικσκόταν σε διαλυτήριο της Βαλένσια. Ίσως να έπαιξε ρόλο η κρίση του πετρελαίου του '70.

----------


## dionisos

Ενα απο τα πρωτα Δεξαμενοπλοια που ηταν στην Εταιρεια αλλα ανηκε στον Πατερα ηταν και το MARIELLY EX AGIA IRENE EX CREDO IMO 5081815 GROSS 16355 DW 25150  BUILT 1951 στο NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE UK. Μηχανη DIESEL DOXFORD 6/CYL 7200 BHP. Κοπηκε στις 2/3/1975 στο CASTELLON ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ. Το 1967 ηταν ναυλωμενο στο ΝΑΤΟ και μετεφερε βενζινες αεροπλανων.

MARIELLY.jpgMARIELLY EX CREDO.jpg πηγη fotoflite kai tyne built ships

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174607Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174608 πηγη fotoflite kai tyne built ships


Αγαπητέ φίλε κάνε κλικ στη φωτό γιά να μεγαλώνει.

----------


## dionisos

> Αγαπητέ φίλε κάνε κλικ στη φωτό γιά να μεγαλώνει.


Διορθωση εικονας 

MARIELLY EX CREDO.jpg

----------


## dionisos

S/T VIRGO EX EVANS CREEK IMO 5149863 BUILT 1943 DW 16613. To 1961 ως HESS PETROL εγινε επιμυκηνση  με αποτελεσμα να αυξηθει η χωρητικοτης σε GR 13908 και DW 23284.

VIRGO EX HESS PETROL.jpg  πηγη photoship

----------


## dionisos

S/T PINE EX HAMPTON ROADS IMO 5141457 BUILT 1945 GR 14351 DW24079.

PINE EX HAMPTON ROADS.jpgHamptonRoads_zps239f9664.jpg  πηγες shipspotting και aukevisser

----------


## dionisos

S/T BONNIE EX ESMERALDA IMO 5106380 BUILT 1957 ST. NAZAIRE STEAM TURBINE SPEED 16.5 KNOTS

BONNIE.jpg  πηγη shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> S/T BONNIE EX ESMERALDA IMO 5106380 BUILT 1957 ST. NAZAIRE STEAM TURBINE SPEED 16.5 KNOTS
> 
> BONNIE.jpg  πηγη shipspoting


Φαίνεται ότι η εταιρεία ενώ μάζευε διάφορα,είχε "αδυναμία" στα γαλλικά κ τα αμερικάνικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> S/T PINE EX HAMPTON ROADS IMO 5141457 BUILT 1945 GR 14351 DW24079.
> 
> PINE EX HAMPTON ROADS.jpgHamptonRoads_zps239f9664.jpg  πηγες shipspotting και aukevisser


 Επίσης αδελφό του άτυχου ΚΕΟ που λέγαμε... :Apologetic:

----------


## Ellinis

> Επίσης αδελφό του άτυχου ΚΕΟ που λέγαμε...


Δεν ήταν αδελφάκια μιας και το ΚΕΟ ανήκε στην κλάσηBulkpetrol με dwt 30.000 ενώ το HAMPTON ROADS που ήταν 22 μέτρα πιο "κοντό" ανήκε στην T3-S-BZ1 με dwt 14.000. Διαβάστε αν θέλετε και εδώ. Το ΡΙΝΕ πηγε για σκραπ στην Ισπανία το 1975. Τότε οι Ισπανοί έπαιζαν δυνατά στις διαλύσεις.

----------


## dionisos

S/T SCORPIO EX HESS TRADER BUILT 1944 GR 10448 DW 16613. Το 1961 ως HESS TRADER προστεθηκε κομματι με αποτελεσμα το μεγαλωμα σε GR14156 DW 23393. STEAM TURBINE 7000 SHP SPEED 15 KNOTS. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1986 στο TUXPAN.

SCORPIO EX ARIES EX HESS TRADER.jpg  πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> S/T SCORPIO EX HESS TRADER BUILT 1944 GR 10448 DW 16613. Το 1961 ως HESS TRADER προστεθηκε κομματι με αποτελεσμα το μεγαλωμα σε GR14156 DW 23393. STEAM TURBINE 7000 SHP SPEED 15 KNOTS. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1986 στο TUXPAN.
> 
> SCORPIO EX ARIES EX HESS TRADER.jpg  πηγη shipspotting


 S/T SCORPIO IMO 5149887

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ήταν αδελφάκια μιας και το ΚΕΟ ανήκε στην κλάσηBulkpetrol με dwt 30.000 ενώ το HAMPTON ROADS που ήταν 22 μέτρα πιο "κοντό" ανήκε στην T3-S-BZ1 με dwt 14.000. Διαβάστε αν θέλετε και εδώ. Το ΡΙΝΕ πηγε για σκραπ στην Ισπανία το 1975. Τότε οι Ισπανοί έπαιζαν δυνατά στις διαλύσεις.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε,παρασύρθηκε από την ομοιότητα,από το ομολογουμένως άγαρμπο σουλούπι.

Όντως οι Ισπανοί έπαιζαν δυνατά τότε στις διαλύσεις όπως κ οι Γιουγκοσλάβοι.Είναι κάτι που αλλάζει χώρα ανάλογα τις συνθήκες.
Πχ στην Ιαπωνία διέλυαν μέχρι μέσα 60. Το Ταϊβάν μεσουράνησε τις δεκαετίες 70 κ 80.
Τώρα είναι στο προσκήνιο άλλα "αστέρια".

----------

